# Help getting broken tie rod ball joint out of steering knuckle



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Get a good sized hammer and smack the knuckle at the tie rod part of the knuckle. You hit the knuckle hard to shock the stem out of the hole. It's got to be hard and with a heavy hammer. A claw hammer won't do it. Hit it at 90 degrees from the position of the stem on the side of knuckle. Or go down to a auto parts store and rent a tie rod end remover and press it out of the hole.:vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Hammering, is aggravating, and often damages many other things.

A press tool is made just for this situation, at Parts store ( rental, loaner)

At any decent tool sales department, ( new tool added to your set ). 


Usually faster to get the tool, and less aggravating.


ED


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

My experience is 3 or 4 smacks with my 40 OZ ball peen hammer and it will pop out.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Brainbucket said:


> *Get a good sized hammer and smack the knuckle at the tie rod part of the knuckle. You hit the knuckle hard to shock the stem out of the hole. It's got to be hard and with a heavy hammer. A claw hammer won't do it. Hit it at 90 degrees from the position of the stem on the side of knuckle. *Or go down to a auto parts store and rent a tie rod end remover and press it out of the hole.:vs_cool:


This. Hit hard. Just don't do it after several beers, hand got to be very steady.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a 3 pound engineer's hammer for situations like this. Hit what it goes through. Since it sheered off, you will probably have to press it out, though.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

_Hit what it goes through._

What do you mean? Csn't hit the broken piece in its center, it will spread metal and jam it for good.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> _Hit what it goes through._
> 
> What do you mean? Csn't hit the broken piece in its center, it will spread metal and jam it for good.


Sorry, i was less than clear. Hit what is goes through refered to strike the knuckle. As noted, since the tie rod is ssheared of, it will need something to push iit out with a press.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah, I got it. Yeah, hit it on the knuckle side. Now that you re verbalized it, I get the logic of that sentence. It just can be sort of interpreted several ways and every typed word is free to interpretation.


----------

